# Makeup Tutorial



## HxC Mac[Rock]Star (Dec 26, 2005)

First I Applied MAC Studio TECH in NC40 With the 190se Foundation brush:::






Then “airbrush” blended it with brush 187, using circles.

I then applied a Sebastian Trucco powder ( color name unknown 






On top of the powder I applied Studio FIX in NC40 to give soft finished look. 






Then I applied a M.A.C. Shadestick (color unknown, faded off stick) in pink on the outer-half of the eye::






MAC SHADESTICK in OVERCAST on inner half:::











With the 239se brush, I applied eyeshadow, TILT on the inner eyes , on top of OVERCAST leaving some white in the inner-crease to apply the crease color. The shadestick is a “foundation” for color, makes the eyeshadow stick right on the area applied, and makes colors brighter and more true to color.






With the same brush, applied the new MAC pigment in FUSCIA, over the pink shadestick on the outer eye.

In the crease, using the 219se brush, I applied “Stars n Rockets” eyeshadow:::






Using the 212se brush, I applied the eyeshadow BLACK TIED on the upper and lower lid, as eyeliner::











Using 239se brush, I applied LIVING pink eyeshadow in the brow area.

Eyelashes:: First I used FIBER LASH in BLACK. It gives the eyelashes a “first” coat of mascara, that does not clump , or get thick. Basically coats the lashes with black, also is a conditioner. I then applied the ZOOM LASH on top of that, which thickens the eyelashes, and actually CURLS them, when applied correctly. :::::






Crème stick lip liner in “Creamola” - a thin line around lips, shading on bottom lip on both center sides. Gives it a “shadowed” look.

Lipstick:: Myth with a Lipglass:: C-thru






Blush:: DOLLYMIX applied with an Avon Brush.


























I dont have any other "Tutorials" but i have TONS of pics of makeup i've done.  I'll have to put em' up for you all to see !


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 26, 2005)

you should have posted this in the tutorials section. it looks good!


----------



## HxC Mac[Rock]Star (Dec 26, 2005)

I should have looked around more before posting huh.. lol...

I just signed up like 10 mins ago... Decided to post it after seein everyone elses pics.  I'll copy and paste the code into a Tutorials forum


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HxC Mac[Rock]Star* 
_I should have looked around more before posting huh.. lol...

I just signed up like 10 mins ago... Decided to post it after seein everyone elses pics.  I'll copy and paste the code into a Tutorials forum




_

 
oh its not problem...a moderator will probably move it :]


----------



## user4 (Dec 26, 2005)

moved... good job girl!!!


----------



## Alexa (Dec 26, 2005)

great tutorial!

btw, the name of the pink Shadestick is 'Crimsonaire'


----------



## KJam (Dec 26, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## HxC Mac[Rock]Star (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh yea, that's right!! I knew that!!  I just couldn't think of the name, and I didn't want to guess =D


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

wow i am totally lovin this,you rock girl


----------



## aziajs (Dec 26, 2005)

That's very nice.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 26, 2005)

soo hot!! you did a really great job


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 26, 2005)

so hot girlie! lovely work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  keep them coming chicka


----------



## user3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Great job!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for this!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 27, 2005)

This Is Awesome The Colors Are Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks For Sharing And Giving Me New Colors To My Already Expanding List LOL


----------



## hinna (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HxC Mac[Rock]Star* 
_I dont have any other "Tutorials" but i have TONS of pics of makeup i've done.  I'll have to put em' up for you all to see !_

 
Oh, please please do 

I adore your look - that blush is just beautiful on you, i think i want it too!


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 2, 2006)

dang.. that so beautiful!!! awesome job!!


----------



## xSazx (Jan 3, 2006)

woah, that looks amazing!!


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2006)

this is great!


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 8, 2006)

this is beautiful!! awesome job


----------



## black_crx (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crazy Girly* 
_soo hot!! you did a really great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I totally agree... It looks hotter than hell!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  8)


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

you look so hot girl. holy cow! if only i could do my makeup that good.


----------



## cardiacx (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow your beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your earrings!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 21, 2006)

I love you?


----------



## MacIsTheLove (Jan 23, 2006)

i absolutly LOVE this


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 23, 2006)

That looks gorgeous! I really love your hair too.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## chuppachups (Apr 2, 2006)

great job
I love ur hair color

waiting for more pics


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 2, 2006)

I love those colors together! That looks great.


----------



## jessica-x0 (Jun 24, 2006)

omg
this is fricken 
BEAUTIFUL
i deffs. have to buy the products needed to make this look.
loveLOVElove.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## ccarp001 (Jun 24, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 10, 2007)

i think you look like Lindsay Lohan in pictures 13-15 =) who BTW I think is very pretty.  nice tutorial!


----------



## Chrissehxo (Jul 29, 2007)

That looks amazing! I'll have to try this soon.


----------



## s_prev (Jul 29, 2007)

*love it, you did a great job!*


----------



## LuxLisbon (Jul 31, 2007)

You are so cute, like a doll!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

BeautifuL lOOK!


----------



## vveinee (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful, thanks.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------

